# Tahoe/Reno Competition Winter 2010



## Tyson (Dec 30, 2009)

I can probably get a meeting space pretty cheaply in Reno, at the El Dorado casino and hotel if people are interested.

The idea would be that we have the competition on Saturday, and then on the way home back to California (I'm thinking in terms of Bay Area residents right now), we can hit up one of the ski resorts.

If we reserve 20 rooms, the meeting space is free. But I doubt we'll reach that amount. In any case, just a heads up. I will probably have to delegate this project to Mr. Dzoan because I may not be in the area.


----------



## Tyson (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm glad to see so many people are so excited for this.

I'll be shooting for Feb. 20. The competition will be announced once I can sign the contract.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 11, 2010)

I AM SO EXCITED. I hope the people who don't have a conflict like me will have an awesome time!

But really, this sounds like a cool idea; I hope we get more frequent chances to try things like this.


----------



## Tyson (Jan 16, 2010)

Date set for Feb. 27.

All competitors will contribute $1 to the winner's prize (in addition to $1 to the WCA). The winner will then have to place the prize money on one spin of the roulette wheel immediately following the competition.

If the winner is under 21, one of the organizers will do this for him/her.

I'm so brilliant.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 16, 2010)

www.cubingusa.com/reno/


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey, whaddaya know, I'm in Tahoe right now.

What does this mean for Caltech winter?


----------



## shelley (Mar 2, 2010)

Did you know...

- This was hands down the most laid back competition I've ever been to. Besides the Berkeley/Caltech crew, there were only 5 other people.
- OMG it's Ryan Zheng!
- Jeremy and I worked out a way to do team BLD with cross on left.
- We've decided to make distinctions between PB (personal best time recorded at home) and PR (personal best time recorded in competition)
- One car left the Bay Area late and got owned by traffic and weather. They left at 8pm and arrived in Reno at 5am the morning of the competition.
- BLD failures were generally attributed to sleep deprivation
- The last (and previously only) time Leyan DNFed all three BLD solves in competition was the final round of Worlds 2007.
- Not expecting to make the final round, I took a 20 minute walk to my car to get cubes that people wanted to buy. I got back to find that the final round was almost over and I was the last person to go. I was completely not warmed up and got owned.
- The second FMC scramble had blocks everywhere. Unfortunately after a 20 move F2L I couldn't work out a decent last layer, so I took a DNF.
- Skiing is awesome. I can do black diamonds now!
- Once you get enough speed, flying isn't a problem. It's the landing that's difficult.
- Tip for Bay Area folks who go skiing at Northstar: renting locally is way cheaper than renting on the mountain if you have the means to get your equipment up there. Sports Basement has some good deals.
- On the way to the ski resort on Sunday, we were in such heavy traffic that I was able to call a team BLD solve while sitting in the driver's seat. To say I was driving would have been a bit of an exaggeration; we moved forward maybe once during the solve.
- Patrick is addicted to gambling.
- Circus Circus has carnival games (i.e. gambling for kids), one of which involves tossing rings onto coke bottles. Since winning is extremely unlikely, the prizes are huge. Tyson said if anyone won one of the giant plush toys, he would ski down the mountain with it on Sunday, so a bunch of us chipped in for a bucket of rings. Tyson took the first toss and made it. It was amazing.


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 2, 2010)

shelley said:


> This was hands down the most laid back competition I've ever been to.



You mean that the Colorado people have been beaten? Most impressive.


----------



## shelley (Mar 2, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > This was hands down the most laid back competition I've ever been to.
> ...



Pretty much. A lot of the time we only had one or two timers going. And two rounds of FMC meant half the staff was out of commission for two hours.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 2, 2010)

So the big question is: Did Dan win his prize money, or lose it on the one spin of the roulette wheel?


----------



## shelley (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh yeah. He lost it all.


----------



## Dene (Mar 2, 2010)

shelley said:


> Did you know...
> - Circus Circus has carnival games (i.e. gambling for kids), one of which involves tossing rings onto coke bottles. Since winning is extremely unlikely, the prizes are huge. Tyson said if anyone won one of the giant plush toys, he would ski down the mountain with it on Sunday, so a bunch of us chipped in for a bucket of rings. Tyson took the first toss and made it. It was amazing.



Tell me you have a vid of him skiing down the mountain with the giant plush toy?


----------



## joey (Mar 2, 2010)

This comp looked awesome.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Mar 2, 2010)

Did anyone happen to get J-Fly's OH single on video? Was it lucky? Impressive, nonetheless! Congrats, Jeremy.


----------



## joey (Mar 2, 2010)

It was PLL skip no AUF.
It is on film, I'm looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## wzrds3 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm so upset I couldn't go. One of my classes scheduled an all day lab on the day of the competition. I guess that's what I get for being in engineering.


----------



## jfly (Mar 3, 2010)

Did you know...
-Rowe owes me dinner?
-My idea of heaven is mostly good friends, cubes, and skiing?
-Patrick is addicted to gambling?!
-Dan did film Tyson skiing down the mountain with a giant green turtle?
-That giant green turtle turned everyone's faces green in all our pictures?
-Dan also caught my 13.84 no auf pll skip on tape? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AorkxGK2Qow
-I have a cs project due in 7 hours, and I'm nowhere near done?
-There's a stripper club right by the Kinko's where I made copies of the FMC scrambles?
-Shelley thought there were 2 competitions in California on Saturday?
-Never trust Shelley to be a asleep when you think she is.
-Never trust Connie to be awake when you think she is.
-RYAN ZHENG?!
-Despite having not cubed for 2 years, Dan and Ryan can still sub 40 team bld?
-Despite having not cubed for 2 years, Ryan had still competed more recently than Justin (http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006CHEN06)

EDIT:
-Shelley skis like a man.


----------



## shelley (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey, the competition was run by Californians, there were more California competitors than Nevada competitors, and we were 20 minutes from the state border. That's close enough. 

I like your idea of heaven. I want to go to there.


----------



## jfly (Mar 3, 2010)

If you hadn't said "20 minutes from the state border", your argument would have made US Nationals 2008 a California competition.


----------



## shelley (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah, that flight was definitely too long for me to still think we were in California.


----------



## macky (Mar 3, 2010)

shelley said:


> Did you know...
> - The second FMC scramble had blocks everywhere. Unfortunately after a 20 move F2L I couldn't work out a decent last layer, so I took a DNF.



Give me! FMC is so fun. And do something else instead of the last pair then!!


----------



## jfly (Mar 10, 2010)

Skip-a-dee-doo-dah! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpnq14ctOVw and reconstruction http://tinyurl.com/y8t24h6. 47 turns / 13.84 seconds = 3.4 tps. 

FMC Round 2 Scramble:
D' U F2 R2 B L D' R' B L2 D' L' B' L' D B2 L' D'


----------

